
How to publish an open source project? - samuelrowe
I have been working on an open source project for a while now, licensed under Apache v2 License. The project is a C library that provides useful modules such unit testing, file system, collections, strings and other such modules. From my personal experience, the library is really useful. However, I have no idea how to market the library. With a community behind the library, it can become really powerful. Are there any platforms I can find users for the library?
======
rvz
Have you tried reddit.com/r/programming?

~~~
samuelrowe
Thank you for the suggestion.

